
10 most important things to know - actraub
https://www.google.com/amp/observer.com/2015/12/the-10-most-important-things-you-need-to-know-in-life/amp/
======
steanne
an amp link to an article from 2015

[http://observer.com/2015/12/the-10-most-important-things-
you...](http://observer.com/2015/12/the-10-most-important-things-you-need-to-
know-in-life/)

